# drgw 6500 series 1:20.3 scale flatcars



## drgw1911a1 (Dec 22, 2012)

is there anything outhere that i can use to kitbash a drgw 6500 series fishbelly flatcar in 1:20.3 scale , or is anybody making or going to make them RTR or in kit form ? thaks mike


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By drgw1911a1 on 31 Dec 2012 08:06 AM 
is there anything outhere that i can use to kitbash a drgw 6500 series fishbelly flatcar in 1:20.3 scale , or is anybody making or going to make them RTR or in kit form ? thaks mike


Mike, 
Ken did a run of them and they were sold by Clem's Warrior Run Loco Works. His email is wrunloco at aol dot com. I have no idea if any are left or if any are available.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike 

Pete is referring to some resin kits that were done several years ago. They were not inexpensive by any stretch. A flat car is the easiest thing to build from scratch. This car can be done with sheet styrene reinforced with something like aluminum angle on the join between the sides and the deck so it does not sag or bow in the heat outside without much trouble. The painful part is putting in all the rivets. Andrews trucks and detail parts are available from Phil's Narrow Gauge.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

In the near future I am looking at a combination kit of styrene and wood to make a decent model of these cars, with and without the bulkhead ends. Still the rivets are going to be the not so fun part but at least the holes will be there already.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sort of surprised Accucraft hasn't made these for the 1:20.3 market yet.

I kitbashed two USA Trains flat cars into 6500 series flats. I added the fishbelly part with some styrene, added rivets, and then added some detail parts from Ozark Miniatures. Decals by Stan Cedarleaf. But these are for our 1:22.5 scale layout. Not sure they would work for 1:20.3 (not wide or long enough). Although that is a 1:20.3 C-16 in the last photo.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt's thread is here: http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/89074/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Still the rivets are going to be the not so fun part but at least the holes will be there already. 
Having been planning a model railcar that has over 2,000 rivets, (EBT's M-1,) we've investigated many different ways to deal with them. 

Archer has some decals that are raised resin rivets. They aren't as raised as 'real' ones (the ones with hemispherical heads) but they are easy to install. Archer will make up a custom sheet of decals, so you could get them already spaced for the 6500. 

Grandt Line and Tichy Train Grp make plastic rivets on sprues that you just glue in the holes. Very easy to do in styrene. They are designed for HO and O scale, but with up to 0.08" head diam, they are a good [< 1.6"+ or less than 1.6"+] prototype rivets. I've had some success using an inkjet printer to print rivets layouts on styrene - you need one with a straight-thru paper path, like my Epson Stylus C88+. With a scanned drawing, you can make up a riveted side and print it on the styrene, then drill the holes and pop in rivets. Alternatively, if you have a drawing, get it lasered with the rivet holes already cut (see www.thegalline.com/). 

This photo shows Grandt Line rivets at the top (in laser-cut holes that are too big,) with Archer decals below around the window.












Here's one of GAL's CNJ cars with lots of rivets. (Alan likes rivets! Not sure how he made these, but I would email him to ask if he wants to make the sides for your 6500. www dot thegalline dot com.)











Finally, as Matt says, Scale Hardware sells real brass rivets that you can nsert and glue or solder. 

_Edit: This looks fine when you edit it. Not sure why the HTML shows - if it doesn't clear up I will re-insert the pics tomorrow._


----------



## drgw1911a1 (Dec 22, 2012)

thank you all for the replys , I have been in On3 for years and i am now returning to 1.20.3 scale ! In the past i have scratch built in On3 and 1 20.3 scale DRGW 6200 and 6300 series flatcars with good results and i am looking foward to getting back into the large scale hobby , as far as the the limited supply of drgw flat cars that are out there it has allways aggervated me becuse all you could buy was a drgw 6000 series flatcar , well as most of all know all 6000 series flats were out of revenue service by 1940 and the ones that remained were deligated to MOW service ! why wont accucraft or others produce anything else but 6000 series flatcars ? please any suggestions are welcome on the 6500 series . mike


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Well for Accucraft that need to make a new truck, and a mold for the new flat. Both of which they say they have to make thousands of the car to make any money. It is not likely. I have spoke a few times about doing them along with the 5900 stock car. Always get the same answer.


----------



## drgw1911a1 (Dec 22, 2012)

were can I find a set of plans for the drgw 6500 series flat cars that are very detailed ?


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Mike, 

Carstens second addition of slim gauge cars has a plan in it, as does Sloans book a century plus 10 of Drgw freight cars. The car is big 8' wide by 41' 8" long. The cars where made from standard gauge gondolas. 

chuck


----------

